# Happy with my metal prints



## squirrels (May 23, 2013)

Since http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/digital-discussion-q/324187-adoramapix.html), I've been coveting metal prints.  

I placed an order with adoramapix on Monday. I chose white and glossy for options and it arrived today. I was expecting it in a week. Talk about promising less and delivering more!

And they are *shiny*! I was worried about the resolution, these are printed at 192-222 ppi, but I love them. I wished I'd gone bigger to see how far I could go and still be happy. 

Sorry about the crooked. Fine tuning placement and leveling will come this afternoon.







[URL="http://www.flickr.com/photos/10258522@N02/8803064072/"]
	

SHINY (and reflective)





Also, they were 35% off with a coupon code. Woot!

Now I need to get my level and do some rearranging. And then there's all this wall space to fill.

Anyway, if you are thinking about metal I say go for it.

Squirrels


----------



## bentcountershaft (May 23, 2013)

I don't think I've ever seen metal prints in person but from what I can tell here they look cool.  Do they come with the wall mounts on them or do you have to add that?


----------



## squirrels (May 23, 2013)

Already included they put it half an inch out. I hadn't seen any in person either. I was holding my breath opening the box.


----------



## Big Mike (May 23, 2013)

Metal prints can look really great...at least they are different than what we're used to seeing.

The one thing you really have to watch, is where you place them...you don't want a big window or light source behind the primary viewing position...otherwise you'll see some bad reflections every time you look at them.

My Dentist just moved into a new office and he bought several large Peter Lik prints to hang on the wall.  I don't know if they're on metal, but they are really glossy like metal.  But because of the lighting in the office, it's practically impossible to view any of the images without some really bad reflections....such a shame.


----------



## JDFlood (May 23, 2013)

The color one looks really beautiful, looks like a great composition. JD


----------



## squirrels (May 23, 2013)

True, Big Mike, I'm getting some pretty bad reflections on the big one at the bottom of the stairs. I'm already thinking about putting it in a better location. A nonglossy option was available, but I'm a sucker for shiny.


----------



## squirrels (May 23, 2013)

Here are what the mounts look like on the 11X17 its the same on the larger one but a bigger "box"






[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/10258522@N02/8792767883/]
	

http://www.flickr.com/photos/10258522@N02/8792767883/


----------



## kathyt (May 23, 2013)

I love metal prints. They are really good for very scenic, vivid images.


----------



## ronlane (May 23, 2013)

That's cool. I have yet to take the photograph that I want to put on metal.


----------



## squirrels (May 23, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> I love metal prints. They are really good for very scenic, vivid images.



I remembered your "You'll pee your pants." comment! It was a major selling point. Now that I've seen the blue one on metal, I want all my more colorful stuff printed BIGGER.


----------



## squirrels (May 23, 2013)

ronlane said:


> That's cool. I have yet to take the photograph that I want to put on metal.




Not even your super cool lightening shots?


----------



## PixelRabbit (May 23, 2013)

Very very nice! I have a couple I think would look awesome on metal, this is very inspiring to get my butt in gear and get a couple done!


----------



## ronlane (May 23, 2013)

squirrels said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > That's cool. I have yet to take the photograph that I want to put on metal.
> ...



Not yet. Those are getting better for sure. I feel that I'm learning at such a good pace right now that tomorrow's pictures will make todays look like crap and make me ask why I took that.

And then there is the post processing. I have yet to be 100% happy with the editing that I do when I publish or send it to the person and I will tweak it more and more when I am sitting at home at night.


----------



## squirrels (May 23, 2013)

PixelRabbit said:


> Very very nice! I have a couple I think would look awesome on metal, this is very inspiring to get my butt in gear and get a couple done!




I was thinking you had some shiny stuff that would look nice... well... shiny. 

I'm just saying, 35% coupon codes: 
Canvas: pxcanvs35
Metal: pxmtl35
Poster Prints (16x20 and larger): pxpstr35
Framing: pxfrm35


----------



## ronlane (May 23, 2013)

Hey Squirrels, I bumped the exposure, clarity, vibrancy and saturation on that last lightening photo.


----------



## squirrels (May 24, 2013)

Nice! Where do I find it?


----------



## ronlane (May 24, 2013)

I don't want to hi-jack your thread but I'll post it. Did I over do it? 




May 18 thunderstorms-2.jpg by Ron_Lane, on Flickr


----------



## squirrels (May 24, 2013)

Ooo! I like it a lot , but I have a strong love for overcooked. You might want your own thread if you  are hoping to get more level headed feedback.

I've got to say I love the barbed wire fence with the rusty red post balancing the lightening bolt. Hmmm... how do you do this whole lightening thing? Off to google! :study:

You are using long exposures and hoping for lightening, or a trigger?


----------



## ronlane (May 24, 2013)

I thought I over-cooked it but I like it that way too. I don't need more feedback. I am using long exposure (15 seconds). Here in OK, we have great lightening storms, so it's just set up and remote shoot a hundred or so pictures. (Spray and Pray).


----------



## HelenOster (May 28, 2013)

squirrels said:


> Since http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/digital-discussion-q/324187-adoramapix.html), I've been coveting metal prints.
> 
> I placed an order with adoramapix on Monday. I chose white and glossy for options and it arrived today. I was expecting it in a week. Talk about promising less and delivering more!
> 
> ...



Thanks so much for the great feedback, which I've copied over to the team at the lab. (And you've inspired me to get one done myself!)

Helen Oster
Adorama Camera Customer Service Ambassador
Helen@adorama.com


----------



## cynicaster (May 28, 2013)

squirrels said:


> Since http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/digital-discussion-q/324187-adoramapix.html), I've been coveting metal prints.
> 
> I placed an order with adoramapix on Monday. I chose white and glossy for options and it arrived today. I was expecting it in a week. Talk about promising less and delivering more!
> 
> ...



Those are awesome; I've got to try that some time.  How big are those?

I think I'd probably opt for more of a matte finish, myself.  

My problem is, I'm assuming these things are fairly pricey, so I'll never settle on pictures to go with.  I've taken a lot of pictures that I like, but it's very difficult to pick one because I'm always thinking that a new best photo is just moments away.  

Are there any guidelines on choosing source material for that print medium (e.g., high or low contrast, high or low detail in the photo, etc.), or is it no different than doing a paper print?


----------



## squirrels (May 28, 2013)

I'm certainly *no expert *in printing, but I can tell you my experience. 

They are 11 by 17 ($44) and 16 by 24 ($84) before the discount, with the sale the whole thing way ~$120. They are way pricey compared to prints (even prints on metallic paper, which are also sort of shiny), but not bad compared to prints with matted and framed prints. 

They are advertised as being able to show fine detail. I printed smaller prints on metallic paper and learned my images were too dark fr printing, and I still found a few nits on my images that I didn't see with earlier test prints that I ordered on metallic paper. I'd recommend going through your images up close and personal so you aren't trying to rub off a spec that was part of the image you sent for printing (Drat!).

I forgot to sharpen before printing which I know you are supposed to do, but I wasn't sure how much. I think I've got some room for improvement there (Double drat). 

Matte finish would probably make it a little easier to deal with reflections. I definitely enjoy these more in the afternoons when the lighting less harsh.

I think today is the last day for the 35% of sale so I've been trying to motivate myself to choose a few more for printing before the sale turns into a pumpkin and I have to wait for another one.


----------

